# soft cubes!



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2009)

so recently i decided i wanted to do some sewing. i made some of these... square 1 and megaminx in progress. if anyone wants one, let me know!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are so cool Charlie! That's a solveable scramble on the 3x3, right?

I'd be interested in purchasing one from you. I'm broke at the moment, but the next time some money rolls in I'll be sure to contact you. What kind of price would you be interested in for a 3x3?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool! How long did those take you?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 22, 2009)

I want a big 3x3 to sit on, how much would that cost me?

Very, very nice work charlie!!


----------



## Edam (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, you finished them quickly! they came out really well!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah adam i have been at it solidly since you left 

well i don't want to charge anything out of anyone's range. if you are a friend or would like to be my friend i'm sure i wouldn't charge you very much more than what the materials cost. pm me an offer if you like, or if there's something you'd like specifically then i might be able to make you one.

they were fun to make. the pyraminx was a couple of hours (although now i have the templates i can make more faster) but the cube was a LONGggggggggggg time.... maybe 8 hours total. i haven't got a sewing machine... this was all by hand you see! that's love 

and yes of course it's a real scramble 

oo and if you are coming to the french open i will probably bring a few along if there is any interest.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 22, 2009)

wow i bet they are comfy


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, the small 3x3 looks almost real. Nice work .


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2009)

tim said:


> Wow, the small 3x3 looks almost real. Nice work .



you realise that's just for size reference... right?


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the small 3x3 looks almost real. Nice work .
> ...



Damn! I blame the bad picture for it .


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool Charlie


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 22, 2009)

I pm'ed you charlie


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2009)

this is pietersmieters' megaminx that i will send to him soon! the tiles took a LONG time... this was a challenge 







and with a chinaminx to show the size


----------



## teller (Feb 22, 2009)

That's too cool!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooo, megaminx......I would like to see a v7 haha


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 22, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Oooo, megaminx......I would like to see a v7 haha



Haha, gives a new meaning to "pillowed cube"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 22, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Oooo, megaminx......I would like to see a v7 haha



wow thinking about the tiles is giving me a headache


----------



## Edam (Feb 23, 2009)

the megaminx is awesome. i want one


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing! I would buy one if I had money that I won't spend on anything.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 23, 2009)

Woah amazing !!! Thanks for your great work. And you uploaded the pics on my birthday


----------



## Erik (Feb 23, 2009)

oh my! I just discovered this thread.
Those look ultimate cute!!! Do they beat Napoleon in softness?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie has a new hobby!

Did you change your MSN-signature to "Charlie is sewing things"?

And can I exchange my brick-pillow for one of these?

and a Magic would make a wonderful matras


----------



## joey (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn, I've had the fabric for months now, just havn't found the time to work on them!
Great minds think alike, ay


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

erik: softer than dennis' hair is the answer to that question
arnaud: yes.... i will make you something.
joey: nice one for not being afraid to sew 

currently working on a 3x3 that's big enough to sit on. i hate to think how long it'll take!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> arnaud: yes.... i will make you something.


I already got you a return present. Looking forward to seeing you in Paris, it has been way to long now since we have seen eachother


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > arnaud: yes.... i will make you something.
> ...



yay, is it a dog? one that barks? i can't wait to see you either, it has been ages, i need a smiley arnaud fix. it seems i might go to the danish open after all, despite my hideous finances, what are your plans for getting there etc or is it a bit too soon to be asking you about such things


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


Sorry, no dog and no barking. But to compensate for that I will be on MSN when I get home (about 19:30)

I don't know about Danish Open yet, but the next weeks are Brussel, Moscow, Paris


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2009)

Yay soft toys! I made a similar thing last year, a Valentine's Day present to a certain Portal fan (well, most of my friends are Portal fans I guess):







I wish I had a sewing machine too. Hand sewing takes so long (I spent a week making this and not cubing, which was why I failed at BLD at EPGY 2008).


----------



## Laetitia (Feb 23, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOOOOVE the megaminx!!!
(actually, I also love the cube and the pyra. But the megaminx... well it's a megaminx  )

If you bring one megaminx to the French Open, I'll buy it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

laetitia of course i was going to bring a megaminx to the french open, i would be stupid not to. i made that one last night for pieters... i can always post you one if you can't wait until the french open 

i'm just doing the finishing the final touches to a special puzzle, i shall post later.

nice cube shelley, i am really feeling the sewing machine pain, but i guess things just don't quite have the same homemade feel about them if you've just zapped them in a sewing machine. i also kind of like how the stitches look slightly uneven and quirky. it adds something!


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

OMF2lG SHELLEY!!!!! That WCC is epic! do you mind if i make is my avatar ?


----------



## Edam (Feb 23, 2009)

How long did the megaminx take? (how long would it take now you have made one before?)


----------



## panyan (Feb 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oooo, megaminx......I would like to see a v7 haha
> ...



you dont necessary have to sew them on, you can buy that sheet that you put between fabrics and iron to get them to bond.


p.s. my dad had a womens clothes factory for 30 years and my mum was one of the designers so i know a fair share about this sort of stuff and whatever i dont know i just ask my dad


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oooo, megaminx......I would like to see a v7 haha
> ...


Make a solved one


1: make cube
2: add big sheet to every side
3: stitch black lines to make it look like tiles (or if that takes too much time just draw on black lines)


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



Why not white lines ?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2009)

Odin said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


her choice, white is the standard so that's probably better


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

well, i don't want to compromise quality. personally i like how the puzzles look with each individual piece cut and sewn. it shows care has gone into making it. i'm not after high profits or making quick puzzles here, i just want to make *nice* things, and i think that a sheet of sticky material, or sewing lines over the fabric would kind of ruin that look.

adam: the megaminx now would probably take around five hours i think. the most annoying bit is rethreading the needle and tying all of the knots and then starting all over and doing 12 faces


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work Charlie - we especially love the *Megaminx*!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

a special square 1 for a friend of mine... 10 points if you can guess who exactly!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Last van de Belg?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2009)

correct!
....


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Last van de Belg?



Belg ftw!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm truly honored!

After almost 24 hours of awake time, I'm going to follow Napoleon's example.


----------



## Faz (Feb 24, 2009)

Now - make them turnable.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 24, 2009)

i like the "pillowed" shape


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 24, 2009)

can you make me a v7 pillow?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 24, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> can you make me a v7 pillow?



if you ask me super nicely and pay my costs, sure.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2009)

omggggggg i LOVE the CHINAMINX


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 25, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Those are so cool Charlie! That's a solveable scramble on the 3x3, right?


Don't want to get any pillow parity, am I right?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 5, 2009)

Woah I got my minx in the mail today! It's awesome!


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 8, 2009)

i hope that one day I would be able to see a solvable yet able to be used as a pillow cube.


----------

